

Discuss HN: How can we "unlock" more money to fund innovation? - jmilinion

Silicon Valley is neat.  I want more of them.<p>There's a lot of money floating in the world today.  Tons and tons of money.  Silicon Valley only get's a small portion of it.  The rest of the world gets an even smaller portion of what Silicon Valley gets.<p>Read Point 14 &#38; 15 on this article: http://www.paulgraham.com/really.html<p>14. Investors Are Clueless
15. You May Have to Play Games<p>Points 14 &#38; 15 should not exist.  How can we eliminate that?  How can we make it so that the people who know how to invest are the ones who have the funds?
======
orangethirty
Have you ever invested in anything? Ever spoken to an investor? Do you know
the circumstances around the issue?

